# Why does the dog lick the Cat?



## tofu (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi, 

We are introducing a 15 month old Cocker to a house hold with two resident cats. 

As far as we can tell things are going really well. It's been about a month and they are getting on well together. 

The cats have learned that if they stand their ground they will win and a bit of a hiss and a swipe will make sure the dog gets the message. 

One thing that the dog is starting to do is to lick the cat that he gets on with the best. Especially when he's let out in the morning. He's licking the cats face and head. The cat doesn't seem to bothered but can't say that he looks like he likes it. 

Any idea what licking the cat means to a doggy brain? 

Thanks
Simon

Had to laugh, earlier in the week and friend came around to give the dog a bit of a trim. The cats sat their and watched for 1 1/2 hours. haven't a clue what they thought was going on.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Its showing them he respects them..

Its the same thing as horses, they lick and chew when they respect someone or something. He is showing the cats he respects them and means no harm! x


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm glad Rachybobs had an answer for you
All I could come up with was its because he loves the cat!!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

It could be a greeting/appeasement. Its not uncommon for puppyfied or submissive dogs to lick around the faces of others.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

He making sure they tastes good before he eats them :thumbup1:

I think its prob he likes them and showing it through licking them even tho cats dont seem to like it my youngest makes a face like "ewww thanks for that!" if one of the dogs licks him lol!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I think our cat is top dog here! All our dogs wash his face and ears - they also wash his bum, but that's another story


----------



## tofu (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies. 

I thought that grooming was submissive activity, so when I groom the dog I'm showing my dominance over him. So sort of expected that the licking was the same..... what do I know


----------



## lilacbabe (Jun 4, 2009)

tofu said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are introducing a 15 month old Cocker to a house hold with two resident cats.
> 
> ...


My cat and my 2 JRT's all lick and clean each other . Its so lovley to see and they sleep toghther too. 
Just show you that cats and dogs can get on and that Jack's are not allways wild wee dogs LOL


----------



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

aww my dog licks my rabbits, they dont seem to mind either! hopefully its not because she thinks theyre tasty :frown2:


----------

